
Why Hasn’t Samsung Ditched the Headphone Jack Yet? - MBCook
https://daringfireball.net/2018/03/samsung_jack_off_redux
======
DrScump
The fanboys lack the foresight to see that different people have different
needs... or they don't care about the 10%.

I want a jack because I hate earbuds and I don't want to carry two sets of
headphones. I use AM radio sometimes. Many (most?) sports teams' home
broadcasts are on AM, for example. If I have a headset radio that accepts line
input (such as I'm wearing right now), I'm covered for either use. Or, if I
have a mini portable radio with a jack, conventional headphones will do also
(I have Bluetooth headphones that also accept line input).

So, until we see phones coming with AM radio chips (presumably _never_ ), a
jack is an important feature for my needs.

------
zchrykng
Because they aren't stupid mostly.

